# Sir Vape Juice Flavour Profiles



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik

Hi Gents,
Are you launching No1 on the 30th or all 5 flavours?


----------



## Sir Vape

All 5 bro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

Nom Nom Nom if you know what I mean


----------



## Sir Vape

@VandaL First person to get a sample tester. Happy you liked it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> @VandaL First person to get a sample tester. Happy you liked it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

VandaL said:


>


We need a "Green with Envy" rating on this forum 

You do realise that this means you owe us a review hey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

Vaped it on a Veritas(authentic) @ 0.8ohm on a 9wrap 3mm 24g vertical coil 46watts with an iPV 2. Flavor is as described by the profile.

I get the warm Apple Cinnamon on the inhale and proper pie crust on the exhale. The cream is very very subtle and I believe will be more prominant on a high ohm build or with lower watts. My sample is a 12mg so its pretty intense for me 6mg will be heavanly. The flavors are not super intense, the mix is just right. I prefer a higher vg but 50/50 keeps a happy medium as it will work on anything.

This juice is definitely to international standards, doesn't taste like artificial poo. The bottle is glass, looks beautiful. Discussed the price point with the hobbity and if it is what we discussed then I see no reason to do international juice orders as it's at a brilliant price. Bigguy tells me the other 4 flavours are actually better, if that is true. We have a serious winner on our hands. Get your CC's ready when this line launches, they do not dissapoint. My juice collection is primarily from international vendors as I was rather dissapointed with local stuff(No offense to vendors).

@BigGuy @Sirvape EXCELLENT JUICE BROS, well done you guys certainly do the local vape community proud

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@VandaL What you looking for a job  wow what can i say dude you nailed it on the head from the review and just remember this stuff is only a week and a bit old and by the time it goes live it will have some good time steeping. We aim to please, the HOBBIT IS CRYING!!!


----------



## VandaL

BigGuy said:


> @VandaL What you looking for a job  wow what can i say dude you nailed it on the head from the review and just remember this stuff is only a week and a bit old and by the time it goes live it will have some good time steeping. We aim to please, the HOBBIT IS CRYING!!!


Get to bottling  stop vaping the supply

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Sounds divine! Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape . Absolutely love the label. Would buy it on that look alone. Also the clearly marked 0 alcohol is a perfect touch. I will definitely be making a purchase once all profiles are released and the juice is ready for sale. Looking forward to seeing them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Congrats on the awesome bottles and labels... sounds delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

And we add Sir Vape No 2. Really excited about this one and can't wait for you guys to taste it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris

No 2 sounds like a winner for me,would love to try it,c'mon release em already

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Riddle

Sir Vape said:


> And we add Sir Vape No 2. Really excited about this one and can't wait for you guys to taste it
> 
> View attachment 15927


Peanut butter and strawberry jam. Sounds good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Sounds damn good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Sounds great... Wanting to give these a good vape.


----------



## phanatik

So..... When will us mere mortals get to taste the juice of the Sir's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

That sounded a bit weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

1,2 and

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> 1,2 and
> 
> View attachment 15986


Does a phone sex operator write these ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> 1,2 and
> 
> View attachment 15986


Aaah No.3 is calling my name. What is the price tag again ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq What would you think is a good price to pay for a international juice?


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> Aaah No.3 is calling my name. What is the price tag again ?


I only ask cos I'd like to order and pay for it now so on release day it can just be sent off to me


----------



## VandaL

R50


----------



## BigGuy

@VandaL HOBBIT has many talents dude.


----------



## BigGuy

@VandaL Ha ha ha dude now you pushing it and just for the R50 insult your order just got pushed to the back of the line.


----------



## Noddy

Sirvape No3 sounds special...


----------



## VandaL

BigGuy said:


> @VandaL Ha ha ha dude now you pushing it and just for the R50 insult your order just got pushed to the back of the line.


Well I was talking about 5ml sample

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq What would you think is a good price to pay for a international juice?




What I think a good price would be is not really important. But what I would like to pay for 30ml international juice that's more relevant.

However if I were to guess I price. Based on the awesome label which screams professionalism and creates that vintage look. And the flavour profiles which I can only describe as different as all juice manufacturers basically making alot of the same thing. I'd reckon if you were selling at a good price around R250


----------



## Dubz

No. 3 hits all my notes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq Guess again.


----------



## Dubz

R220.00?


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq Guess again.


Lol @BigGuy that could go either way.
But put me down for a bottle of No.3 regardless of price I'm game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Dubz Guess again.


----------



## VandaL

I know the price it's R-00

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

The fantastic price of R180.00?


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Dubz Guess again.


 

Are we talking sub R200?


----------



## BigGuy

Put it this way it will be not only a winner from a flavor perspective but also a price perspective.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> I know the price it's R-00


Lol bud u dint play fair


----------



## BigGuy

Ah gosh darnit someone guessed it.


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> Ah gosh darnit someone guessed it.



R180... Now that value big time.
Put me down for 2 bottles minimum. No.3 for sure in a 6mg and ill wait to see what else gets released . If all else fails ill take 2 of the same. Just let me know when to make payment


----------



## VapeSnow

R180 is a awesome price WOW


----------



## Dubz

Wow! Awesomeness! I want some too - put me also down for 2 x No.3 6mg nic


----------



## BigGuy

you wanna see some photos of the juice that we have had bottled already for launch?


----------



## Marzuq

I just searched your website hoping to find what's not there lol. Now I am just too interested in getting these juices. Nom Nom Nom

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz

for sure


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> you wanna see some photos of the juice that we have had bottled already for launch?


Yes please


----------



## Marzuq

@BigGuy how about I pay for and purchase some of these juices and do a review on them to add a little more fuel to an already furious fire you have lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## VandaL

BigGuy said:


>



Ah so you finally got my order ready ^
Wow Hobbity has been busy, you must have really been cracking the wipe this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

OMG! That's klomp juice! My mouth is watering like crazy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


>


Was a brilliant tease. Those are looking really good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@BigGuy and @Sir Vape, looks like you guys are ready to start shipping 
Please tell me these juices are going to be available for ordering before the 30/11...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah dude Wednesday i reckon. we have had the okes phoning emailing sms'ing whatsapp so we worked a little later and got it done just doing some final touches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

BigGuy said:


> Yeah dude Wednesday i reckon. we have had the okes phoning emailing sms'ing whatsapp so we worked a little later and got it done just doing some final touches.


So share no 4 and 5 with us!


----------



## BigGuy

The HOBBIT is tired tomorrow.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome news @BigGuy! Super amped for these juices bro! Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

I will most certainly be keeping my eye in the sir vape website. And this thread too. Amped excited stoked !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Midnight launch at hobbits house tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

VandaL said:


> Midnight launch at hobbits house tomorrow




The one time it sucks to be in vape town lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

Ha ha ha @VandaL this aint COD lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats guys. Looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ten out of Ten for presentation and Design!  Really fantastic job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq

@BigGuy if the new line goes on sale tomoro night by when can we expect to see the last 2 flavour profiles.?


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq they will be available today, Shame i had to let the poor HOBBIT sleep last night i have been  on him lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq they will be available today, Shame i had to let the poor HOBBIT sleep last night i have been  on him lately.


excellent. soma excited lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay i definitely want some of this too, 2 and 3 sounds absolutely amazing, waiting to see what 4 and 5 is and the PRICE!!!! oh my word!!! Well done Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

These juices sound amazing so far, bottles look really classy and pricing is an international game changer, well done guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BigGuy said:


> Ha ha ha @VandaL this aint COD lol



I wondered if was THAT Vandal 

And you not by chance, GI Joe Senior, are you?


----------



## BigGuy

@r0gue z0mbie Yeah dude is H5_GiJoeSENIOR dude and that is @VandaL the one and only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I wondered if was THAT Vandal
> 
> And you not by chance, GI Joe Senior, are you?


Rouge zombie being one of my OAP oupas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VandaL said:


> Rouge zombie being one of my OAP oupas?



Lol... Yip



BigGuy said:


> @r0gue z0mbie Yeah dude is H5_GiJoeSENIOR dude and that is @VandaL the one and only.



Wow, my deducing skills are pretty sharp.

Nice to see you guys traded up nicely from stinking up the man caves while playing games


----------



## BigGuy

HA HA HA Almost 4 years dude. Almost as long as i have been gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Tinkered with vaping back in 2011, then doc1471 told me about how it's evolved recently so now it's just TAKE MY MONEY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye a mate tried years ago and said it "didn't work". Then he picked it up about a year ago, and I told myself if it works for him, I'll give a go.


----------



## Sir Vape

Seen it's been busy since I have been away in here. 

Sir Vape No 4 ekse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye a mate tried years ago and said it "didn't work". Then he picked it up about a year ago, and I told myself if it works for him, I'll give a go.



I went all out back in 2011, bought about 30 bottles of 24mg liquid back then it was only 15% MAX VG. Used it in my Bloog cigalike, was pretty decent but I still smoked.


----------



## Noddy

No 1, 3 and 4 for me, so far. I don't do peanut butter anything...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

OMG! It just keeps getting better  I think i'm gonna have to wait until No.5 is listed before I make up my mind coz usually the best is saved for last


----------



## capetocuba

Looking good so far @Sir Vape , nice profiles that look complex and delicious!


----------



## Marzuq

Patiently awaiting No.5


----------



## Sir Vape

And that's a wrap folks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lucky no5... 

Yoh, it sounds like my cup of dessert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

So 4 out of 5 for me!

But.... Not even 1 tobacco?


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> And that's a wrap folks
> 
> View attachment 16043



Are we talking red hots cinnamon or cinnamon sticks
And is this a very subtle cinnamon or is it pronounced
?


----------



## Marzuq

Actually you know what @Sir Vape and @BigGuy let's do this in the name of support as I read so many good reviews on you guys.

I'll take
2 X 30ml 6mg No.3
1 X 30ml 6mg No.5

PM me banking details and total including courier and ill make payment later this eve


----------



## Sir Vape

@Marzuq cinnamon sticks mate and very subtle 

@Noddy - Tobacco's are on the cards soon soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> @Marzuq cinnamon sticks mate and very subtle
> 
> @Noddy - Tobacco's are on the cards soon soon



Great stuff ill take it anyways to try out at least. 

When the tobaccos are ready I'm hoping there's I maple tobacco in the mix too


----------



## WHITELABEL

All 5 are sounding awesome to me, I'm gonna have to go with one of each, can't wait!


----------



## Sir Vape

@Gambit thanks bro.

Just a BIIIIIIIGGGGGG shout out to everyone for the amazing support. Without you this could have never have happened. Sales go live on our website tomorrow at 6:00pm.

Stock levels are pretty good but with the response we have had so far advise you to get in there and order your No's to avoid disappointment.

To all the 18mg guys. We have not forgotten you. We are stocked with all 5 flavs in 18mg.

Ssssshhhwwwwweeeeetttt!!!

Hobbit and The Big Guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Fantastic @BigGuy & @Sir Vape! Thank you for remembering us 18mg guys  All 5 for me please 
So we should have them before the weekend? Friday delivery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Imthiaz Khan yeah will be up on site tom and deliveries will go out first thing Thursday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great stuff @Sir Vape! Thanks tons bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Very nicely desribed flavours @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
Unusual to use the numbers and the names, but its different and cool
And am glad that you are catering for the 18mg vapers. Bravo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

i'm dying to know how you do that plasti-dip stuff over the lid.


----------



## BigGuy

@Cat WITH DIFFICULTY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

..i think i kind of figured it out, but without a $$$$ machine it would have to be a schlepp.


----------



## VandaL

#2 and #3 are both winners. I would say my #2 needs a LITTLE more time to steep and it will be gold. #3 is as described by the flavor profile. Very nom. This damn veritas takes too much juice so gonna be a bit before I can do 4 and 5

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vandal bro

So stoked you liked them so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> Vandal bro
> 
> So stoked you liked them so far


Excellent work you two. Just took a toot of #4 I think it's my favorite so far, they just keep getting better. This is a *SPOT* on banana bread. I mean it's literally like I'm eating the stuff. So  good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I know. It's nomness. How's the IPV2s??


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> I know. It's nomness. How's the IPV2s??


Compared to my old v2 it's leaps and bounds better quality. Performance is what I've come to expect from p4y flawless. Just trying to dload the damn update software, world's slowest download tried my trust download manager can't get more then 2kb/s on a 50mb file did u see my pic of the package on vapemail thread, had a little chuckle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> Compared to my old v2 it's leaps and bounds better quality. Performance is what I've come to expect from p4y flawless. Just trying to dload the damn update software, world's slowest download tried my trust download manager can't get more then 2kb/s on a 50mb file did u see my pic of the package on vapemail thread, had a little chuckle


From what site are you trying to download. I downloaded the file a week ago so I'm ready to update tomorrow. My download took 5min and was done!


----------



## VandaL

http://www.yihiecigar.com/download.html


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> http://www.yihiecigar.com/download.html


Nah dude here you go

http://asmodus.com/download.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

VapeSnow said:


> Nah dude here you go
> 
> http://asmodus.com/download.html


WHOA flying now.......and done. Thanks a lot bud


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> WHOA flying now.......and done. Thanks alot bud


Cool buddy

Let me know how the update goes!!!


----------



## VandaL

VapeSnow said:


> Cool buddy
> 
> Let me know how the update goes!!!


Absolute breeze.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> Absolute breeze.


Awesome stuff!!!! Tomorrow morning im also going to smile. Is there i big difference in hitting 60watt and then 70watt on this unit. 

Did you test that??


----------



## VandaL

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome stuff!!!! Tomorrow morning im also going to smile. Is there i big difference in hitting 60watt and then 70watt on this unit.
> 
> Did you test that??


On that Veritas build , not at all its a single 0.8 ohm 45-50w optimum

However just tried it on my Darang which has a single dual parallel 24g 3mm coil. Quite a noticeable difference in ramp up time, its instant warmth. 





Now just waiting for IPV3 + Onslaught + tricoil 24g 24 wraps 0.2. *WHOA *


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> On that Veritas build , not at all its a single 0.8 ohm 45-50w optimum
> 
> However just tried it on my Darang which has a single dual parallel 24g 3mm coil. Quite a noticeable difference in ramp up time, its instant warmth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just waiting for IPV3 + Onslaught + tricoil 24g 24 wraps 0.2. *WHOA *


Okay cool. You lucky duck. Im also so keen on getting one. Ill never vape 150watts but like the idea of two batteries.


----------

